# E-cigs Are Healthier Than Tobacco, According To All The Research Done So Far



## Alex (1/8/14)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/e-...cco-according-to-all-the-research-done-so-far

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (1/8/14)

Interesting and objective. We can only hope that everyone involved in legislation about it will be unbiased, but that will never happen...

"It looks like smoke it must be dangerous"


----------



## Zodiac (4/8/14)

So sad ....

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...-ban-.html?soid=1109729377322&aid=A16bg0O9kb8

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (4/8/14)

Wow America's legal system is so well designed to cut out any one who cant get into action quick enough ...
It really is sad to see the worlds "democratic model" behave this way towards its people


----------

